# Looking for bow only land close drive from Atlanta



## DirtyBird (Nov 5, 2015)

I am looking for a small to medium size piece of land within 30 minutes of Atlanta. Doesn't matter if it's only myself or with a group of responsible bow hunters. Let me know if you have anything. Thanks!


----------



## DirtyBird (Dec 5, 2015)

Still looking.


----------



## Buck1480 (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm looking for a piece of land in Gwinnett or nearby for bowhunting. If you find a piece of land and need another hunter, I'd be interested.


----------



## DirtyBird (Dec 5, 2015)

Buck1480 said:


> I'm looking for a piece of land in Gwinnett or nearby for bowhunting. If you find a piece of land and need another hunter, I'd be interested.



I'll keep you in mind should someone have anything available.


----------



## Buck1480 (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks! I'm also a certified wildlife biologist and would be happy to provide my expertise for managing a property.


----------



## DirtyBird (Dec 10, 2015)

Buck1480 said:


> Thanks! I'm also a certified wildlife biologist and would be happy to provide my expertise for managing a property.



Awesome. That should help from a professional point of view.


----------



## Buck1480 (Dec 21, 2015)

DirtyBird said:


> Awesome. That should help from a professional point of view.



I also have a PhD in wildlife management and specialize in game management (e.g., deer, turkey, etc.). I would be happy to provide my professional point of view for a property.


----------



## DirtyBird (Dec 26, 2015)

Even better!


----------



## DirtyBird (Jan 20, 2016)

Bump


----------



## fordchn (Jan 23, 2016)

I would be interested if yall found a piece of land and needed another.  I'm bow only and in Gwinnett as well.


----------



## DirtyBird (Feb 25, 2016)

Bump


----------

